# HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE ON BYH!!!



## sadieml (Dec 31, 2015)

TO EVERYONE ON BYH ... I wish you ALL God's richest blessings in the upcoming New Year!  May your hearts be filled with love, your arms be filled with loved ones to hold, your days be filled with sunshine and laughter, and your barns be filled with herds and herds of all kinds ... especially goaties!!!

GOD BLESS US, EVERY ONE!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 31, 2015)

I second that and add in hay! 
May you be blessed with plentiful hay!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy New Year!!! Please be safe!!!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy New Year! May all your kiddings, kindlings, birthings, be without incident, doe (female) oriented, happen during daylight hours, with cool temperatures (vice too cold or hot) and dry weather!Wishing you all the best in the coming year!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy New Year


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy new year everyone. Stay safe out there if your traveling tonight!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 31, 2015)

Is anyone else just going to be on BYH tonight? My friend didn't go to a party that I was hoping she would be at, so now I am on the computer with a couple things, on BYH, and watching TV.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm having a hard time staying awake. Hmmm, seems like I should go find something to do but I am not really willing to


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm barely awake, but trying to stay up longer


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 1, 2016)

Hope you all have a Happy, Healthy New Year!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 1, 2016)

Wishing love, peace and prosperity with kindness & sharing to all on BYH.   

 I was up until the magic hour and gave my dog a bath shortly after.  Wild night out? Naw, she's great!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year everyone!  We watched a couple of movies with the kids.....such excitement!!  Wishing all the best for 2016!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy new year everyone
I had a great New Year's Eve
Had a couple of drinks at home
Talked to a friend on the phone about goats
Had a cheese burger for dinner (5 Guys Burgers and Fries) 
Went to bed at 10:30


----------



## Dogma (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## sadieml (Jan 2, 2016)

Hope everyone's 2016 is starting out well.  Many blessings and much love to all.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 28, 2016)

Blessed New year to you all!


----------

